# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF توضيح ؟  Unlock Lumia 800 and Lumia 710 via USB

## TIGER_GSM

*STEP 1.* 
- Update your ATF exe to 10.10 and also UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES.
- After doing this, you should be able to see this File in your Hard Disk: 
C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Lumia\  *RM801_OSBL_QUALCOMM.esco  <----- Lumia 800* *RM803_OSBL_QUALCOMM.esco  <----- Lumia 710* *RM809_OSBL_QUALCOMM.esco  <----- Lumia 710.1* *RM819_OSBL_QUALCOMM.esco  <----- Lumia 800.1  If you cannot see this file inside your Hard Disk, go back to Step 1 or Download them Directly from here:*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *STEP 2. 
- Select the Correct RM-XXX for your phone and Flash this 1 File to your Phone using the +MCU Button on the ATF software and manually Locating the File in the correct Directory:  C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\Nokia\Lumia\* * Screenshot Helper:*       *STEP 3. 
- Click SP Unlock Button... *

----------

